# Some pictures of my 75 gallon reef



## onefin (Feb 27, 2005)

Hope you like them, my tank has benn up for 10 years, last year i put a 29 gallon ecosystem the best thing i ever did, the tank runs it's self.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! good job! looks awesome!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! 
Very nice!

I gotta agree, those ecosystem filters are the BEST! This tank will probably look just as good in another ten years.


----------



## onefin (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, i tank is 10 years old, but i only put the ecosystem on a year ago thats went the tank took off, in the ten years i've had the tank it never look better when i put the eco on, 0 nitraits.


----------



## soshesays (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank is awesome!!!! Great job!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool tank Onefin! I'm setting up a 30g reef, and I hope it looks that nice someday! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!! that is so awesome!!!! that is pretty!


----------



## Oscarnut1024 (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW! i love your tank im jelious. i havnt had a saltwater set up in about a yr b/c i moved into an apartment. i cant wait to get a house and get my tanks set back up  what kind of fish do you have in your aquarium?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! Cool! I gotta move to saltwater someday soon! 
Congrats, onefin!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG that is gorgeous! Breath taking! WOW :shock:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

Stunning, (nice coraline algae).

Hickers


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sweet! can't wait for mine to look like that. u really need that flash on the camera though? lol turn it off and lights off in room and snap away...


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

How do you get the coraline algae to grow????


----------



## Pinkisweet (Apr 19, 2005)

Your tank is awesome! I hope in the future I have one just like that.  GJ!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That could be the best looking reef tank I've ever seen. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Just one word: pink.
Looks great.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow.. what a tank.... thats great!!!!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

beautiful tank, i like those monti caps,i cant wait till i set up my 90 and get starting on a collection of montis (my fav coral)


----------

